# Ford 1310 differential lock



## rmd15025 (May 9, 2013)

The rear differential lock pedal on my well used 1310 4wd has been stuck, no movement at all,ever since I bought it 3 years ago. Fortunately the differential is functioning, but I would like to be able to lock it when more traction is needed.


----------

